# Place to do RV repair



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Anyone have any empty warehouse space around Houston(min 20'x40') I just need it temporarily to make a repair to my Rv trailer. I need a place to back it in, remove the slide, and make the repair. I am estimating the repair to take 2 days so as projects go I would like to be able to use space for 2 weeks. 

I would get a covered storage unit for it but I need extra width to remove the slide. If anyone has a warehouse available or an alternative idea let me know. 
Willing to discuss compensation or trade if needed. 

Thanks, 
Eric
2817947967


----------

